# Busted BN20 Head



## Daryl Ragen (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

In May this year my BN20 head died on me and I forked out A$3500 for the repair and replacement by a recognised Roland Rep. Last week the head went again. This time the Damper for the metallic ink busted and poured ink into the head. 

The Roland Rep said the electronics fried in the head because of the ink. So the head is stuffed again. And of course the head has only a three month warranty. The repairer said that replacing the head the first time does not include the $20 dampers to be replace and it's just wear and tear so my Insurance Company won't pay out. Surely part of the maintenance Kit for a new head would include the Dampers??? The rep says no (obviously as they don't want to replace it). Any ideas???


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Daryl Ragen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In May this year my BN20 head died on me and I forked out A$3500 for the repair and replacement by a recognised Roland Rep. Last week the head went again. This time the Damper for the metallic ink busted and poured ink into the head.
> 
> The Roland Rep said the electronics fried in the head because of the ink. So the head is stuffed again. And of course the head has only a three month warranty. The repairer said that replacing the head the first time does not include the $20 dampers to be replace and it's just wear and tear so my Insurance Company won't pay out. Surely part of the maintenance Kit for a new head would include the Dampers??? The rep says no (obviously as they don't want to replace it). Any ideas???




You will probably get more replies posting this on a T-Shirt Forums board which is more appropriate for this type of machine:

Vinyl Cutters (Plotters) and Transfers - T-Shirt Forums


_


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately Daryl your Repairer is right. He probably did not want to drive your cost up higher and just told you about the cost and replacement of the head. I would have suggested you to replace the 4 dampers, the captop, and both the wiper and the felt. Especially since you have a system with metallic. To replace the head - the dampers are exposed right there for the swapping and even if you were lucky enough not to break the head, who would want to have to go back into that area months later to replace the dampers. I find it just good policy to exchange it all. Same with the wipers, to have dirty wipers and captop to potential contaminate a new head is not a good practice. Not sure where you got the three month warranty from - is that a Roland Head? Call Roland directly explain your situation, the rep, and if you have the case the head came in - the number on the outside. If not - you will need to remove the cover and on the left side are the numbers that identifies the head.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

BTW - dampers busting in itself will not fry the head. The ink will sit in the well. What will fry the head, is when pulling out the dampers the ink can drip onto the heads circuit board and the corrosiveness of the ink if left on the boards can break the head. So in removing the damper assembly you have bring it straight up and then place in a cup. Ink, regardless of color, that gets on the boards or ribbon cables must be cleaned immediately.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

equipmentzone said:


> You will probably get more replies posting this on a T-Shirt Forums board which is more appropriate for this type of machine:


Agreed. The BN-20 is not a DTG machine.


----------

